# Red River



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Caught 2 Channels on the Red today above North Damn.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

Cats are being caught all over now... they are starting up.. 
Pretty finiky, not many agressive yet.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Caught 5 more tonight in 2 hours. 5-9 lbs. I agree with above post, they arent latching on and running to far, mostly just pickin up and dropping.


----------

